# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة عبدالرحمن ابن الشيخ سليمان الماجد..

## عبدالله العلي

توفي بعد ظهر اليوم الأربعاء : عبدالرحمن ابن الشيخ سليمان الماجد القاضي وعضو مجلس الشورى 
رحم الله عبدالرحمن، وعظم أجر والديه
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## الأمل الراحل

رحمه الله وغفر له ..
 وعظم الله اجر والديه واهله واعانهم وصبرهم .
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون ..

----------


## عبدالله الميمان

غفر الله له ورحمه وأسكنه فسيح جناته
وألهم أهله الصبر والسلوان

----------


## عبدالله العلي

اللهم آمين

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

لله ما أخذ، وله ما أعطى، وكل شيء عنده بأجل مسمى.
ورحم الله عبد الرحمن وغفر له. وإننا عن قليل للاحقون به إن شاء الله.

----------


## هطول المطر

عظم الله أجركم

----------


## شهاب التميمي

رحمه الله وغفر له

هل توجد ترجمة موسعة للشيخ سليمان الماجد التميمي

----------

